# Bell P-39 Airacobra Maintenance Parts Equipment in Combat Area Manual



## jzichek (Jun 20, 2011)

Check out this article at RetroMechanix.com reproducing a February 1943 manual showing the specialized parts and equipment used in maintaining a Bell P-39 Airacobra in the field:







It features 21 high resolution photos of the equipment kits and where they were installed on the aircraft. Modelers interested in doing a diorama of a P-39 under repair will find plenty of valuable reference images; historians and general enthusiasts of the P-39 may also find them of interest.

-Jared


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks Jared, and what a great site!


----------

